# The Inspirations Of Tolkien



## John (Dec 12, 2021)

In What ways did the following sources inspire tolkien?

1 - Greek Mythology
2 - Norse Mythology
3 - Slavic Mythology
4 - Anglo - Saxon Mythology
5 - Finnish Mythology
6 - Roman Mythology


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 12, 2021)

A tall order indeed -- in fact a number of books have been written on these subjects. But you can start here:









J. R. R. Tolkien's influences - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------

